# Tissot F300



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

that sweep second hand so smooooooth , i didnt know - but now i do. and to think i could have had a couple of titus during the year. ah well.

move over divers, i have a new fetish (for now anyway)

sorry about the nicked picture - borrowed from the borrowed as it were. if it offends it will of course be removed.










nice innit! it was going to be me smart work office watch with a casio to take the workshop/lab punishment days but it is too nice.

also i just got in a roamer stingray roto44date - which has a pretty trashed case - so with a new acrylic and strap this will do for smart'ish work and the pub.

so the tissot looks like it will have a nice quite life in easy rotation. :thumbup:

i am really looking forwad to me new camera if 'ing paypal ever get their  ing head out of their  ing !

any thoughts on how long i can expect the battery to last in one of these and where to source replacements and a tissot back opening tool?

that sweep is sssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooo smoooooooooooooooooooooooooooth. :jump:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

So.... Exactly how smooth is that second hand then?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> So.... Exactly how smooth is that second hand then?


Then a very smoooooth thing B)

Be warned, they are addictive


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Be warned, they are addictive


I can well believe it !


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I had to talk myself out of that when it came up on the S* forum ... man it's got pretty detailing on the dial. And that smooooooooooooooooth sweeeeeeeeeep second hand must be icing on trifle.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

and just 'cos i have a working camera again here is a q & d wristy.

[IMG alt="dscf1054.jpg"]http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/9459/dscf1054.jpg[/IMG]

it is so much better in the metal


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done Des, that's one of my old charges. I was always enamoured with the dial, such an apt and lovely design that changes from dark grey to blue depending on the light.










Cheers,

Gary


----------

